# Unklare Regelung



## spectrumizer (10. Juni 2011)

Ich pauke grad Übungsbögen für meine Fahrschule. Eine Sache verwirrt mich grad besonders:

*Frage: Wie müssen Sie sich hier verhalten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Antwort:*
[1] Erst den Gegenverkehr durchfahren lassen
[2] Zügig links abbiegen
[] Abwarten, bis der grüne Pfeil erlischt

1 = Meine Antwort
2 = Korrekte Antwort

Warum? Wenn ich grün habe, hat der Gegenverkehr doch auch grün und ich würde ihm damit die Vorfahrt nehmen?


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Juni 2011)

es ist ein grüner Pfeil somit muß der Gegenverkehr rot haben. Darum zügig abbiegen.


----------



## Davatar (10. Juni 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> es ist ein grüner Pfeil somit muß der Gegenverkehr rot haben. Darum zügig abbiegen.


This. Wäre es eine orange Leuchte oder sowas, hätte der Andere Vortritt. 

Edit: Meine Lieblingsfrage an der Theorieprüfung war damals:
_Wie lange darf eine Holzplanke über die Länge eines Anhängers herausragen?_
Hab ich bis heute nicht rausgefunden...da ich allerdings vermutlich eh in meinem ganzen Leben nie mit Anhänger unterwegs sein werde und FALLS DOCH, dann vermutlich ohne Holzplanken, die länger sind, als mein Anhänger, ist das auch nicht so wahnsinnig tragisch ^^


----------



## Lakor (10. Juni 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> es ist ein grüner Pfeil somit muß der Gegenverkehr rot haben. Darum zügig abbiegen.



So ist es, die Fragte hat mir damals auch öfter Fehler eingefahren weil ich diesen beknackten Pfeil auf der linken Seite übersehen habe . 

Da musste wirklich ganz genau hingucken, sonst übersiehst du den, und dann wäre deine Antwort korrekt gewesen.^^


----------



## Sunyo (10. Juni 2011)

Er muss rot haben. Wenn er grün hätte, müsstest du als Links-Abbieger, auch wenn bei dir grün ist, so oder so warten.

Manche Fragen habe ich nie kapiert. Da hilft nur stur auswendig lernen.


----------



## yves1993 (10. Juni 2011)

Haha hatten wir gestern inner Fahrschule gehabt 

Nur da haben alle falsch geantwortet weil die Qualität des Bildes seiner Diashow zu schlecht war als dass man die zweite Ampel als eine mit Pfeil erkennen konnte... nach 5 Minuten langem gefrage kam der Lehrer dann drauf dass man den Pfeil garnicht klar sehen konnte^^


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Juni 2011)

Ok danke. Wenn das so ist, dann hab ich natürlich Vorfahrt. 



Davatar schrieb:


> Edit: Meine Lieblingsfrage an der Theorieprüfung war damals:
> _Wie lange darf eine Holzplanke über die Länge eines Anhängers herausragen?_
> Hab ich bis heute nicht rausgefunden...da ich allerdings vermutlich eh in meinem ganzen Leben nie mit Anhänger unterwegs sein werde und FALLS DOCH, dann vermutlich ohne Holzplanken, die länger sind, als mein Anhänger, ist das auch nicht so wahnsinnig tragisch ^^


War das nicht max. 1m?



Lakor schrieb:


> So ist es, die Fragte hat mir damals auch öfter Fehler eingefahren weil ich diesen beknackten Pfeil auf der linken Seite übersehen habe .
> 
> Da musste wirklich ganz genau hingucken, sonst übersiehst du den, und dann wäre deine Antwort korrekt gewesen.^^


Ja, stimmt. Den grünen Pfeil hab ich dann auch erst nach der Auswertung des Bogens gesehen, als er gemeint hat, meine Antwort wäre falsch.


----------



## MasterCrain (10. Juni 2011)

Die geilste frage ist und bleibt immernoch:

Es kommt dichter Schwarzer Rauch aus ihrem Auspuff was tun Sie?

A. Weiterfahren da keine Gefahr ebsteht
B. Sofort eine Werkstatt aufsuchen
*C. Sofort die Feinstaubplakette wecheln*


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Juni 2011)

ROFL, die hatte ich nocht nicht.


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2011)

Bei meiner Theoretischen Prüfung damals hatte ich knapp die maximal mögliche Fehlerzahl 
Hab dann bestanden, aber eben nur sehr knapp, von daher kann ich da nur zustimmen, dass es sich bei manchen Fragen um irreführende Argumentationen handelt. ^^

Praktische Prüfung war hingegen viel besser, rückwärts am Berg einparken und von einer Straßenkehrmaschine blockiert werden. 
Habs problemlos gemeistert.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2011)

Ich hab damals auch 10 Punkte gehabt, zwei 3-Punkte-Fragen, eine 4-Punkte-Frage. Also ganz knapp bestanden. Aber kräht hinterher ja eh kein Hahn mehr nach.

Es gibt einfach Fragen, die lernst du für die Prüfung stur auswendig und hast sie direkt danach wieder vergessen. Und es gibt Fragen, die man mit einem Fünkchen gesundem Menschenverstand selbst beantworten kann, wie z.B. die Frage mit dem Foto, wo Kinder auf beiden Straßenseiten stehen und der Ball auf die Straße rollt.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab damals auch 10 Punkte gehabt, zwei 3-Punkte-Fragen, eine 4-Punkte-Frage. Also ganz knapp bestanden. Aber kräht hinterher ja eh kein Hahn mehr nach.
> 
> Es gibt einfach Fragen, die lernst du für die Prüfung stur auswendig und hast sie direkt danach wieder vergessen. Und es gibt Fragen, die man mit einem Fünkchen gesundem Menschenverstand selbst beantworten kann, wie z.B. die Frage mit dem Foto, wo Kinder auf beiden Straßenseiten stehen und der Ball auf die Straße rollt.


Voll Gas geben und hoffen, dass man nicht nochmal umdrehn muss um den Rest zu erwischen?


----------



## Makalvian (10. Juni 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> War das nicht max. 1m?



Ab 1 m überstand müsste man normal nur die rote Warn-Flagge brauchen und die gesamte Länge des möglichen Überstand war soweit ich weiß auf 2,30 festgelegt.

Die Farge die mir ncht aus dem Kopf geht, wurde während meiner Fahrprüfung gestellt vom Prüfer.

" Wie viele Klicks macht die Handbremse bis sie wirklich fest gezogen ist ?"

Keine Ahnung, sollte es dann probieren hat aber auch nicht geklappt mit den Klicks zu zählen.

Es waren jedenfalls irgendwas um die 12 mal und ich habe werder in der Fahrschule jemals etwas davon gehört noch im normalen Leben.

Ok ist jetzt auch schon knapp 10 Jahre her


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Juni 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Die geilste frage ist und bleibt immernoch:
> 
> Es kommt dichter Schwarzer Rauch aus ihrem Auspuff was tun Sie?
> 
> ...


Also diese Frage klingt für mich so Schwachsinnig, aber dem Staat würde ich dann doch zutrauen eine solche Frage mit dieser lächerlichen Antwortmöglichkeit einzubauen.
Ist die wirklich in den Prüfungsbögen enthalten? Und soll da wirklich C richtig sein?

Aber diese theoretische Prüfung ist eh bescheuert. Viele Fragen sind offensichtlich, andere so fomuliert, das man sie falsch versteht, oder eben ein kleines Detail (wie diese Ampel) was man leicht übersieht (im echten Verkehr kaum möglich) führt dann zum Fehler.
Ich denke die meisten fallen nicht durch, weil sie die Verkehrregeln nicht beherrschen, sondern einfach weil solche Blödsinnigen Fragestellungen dabei sind.
Ein Glück hab ich das hinter mir.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Juni 2011)

C ist natürlich nicht richtig. MasterCrain hat das vermutlich nur fett geschrieben, weil die Antwortmöglichkeit einfach nur so lustig ist. Richtig wäre da wohl logischerweise B 

Das mit den Formulierungen oder Bildern, auf denen man leicht was übersieht, stimmt allerdings. Es gibt wirklich einige Fragen, wo man die Bilder aufs Detail genau überprüfen muss. Im Straßenverkehr nicht nötig und teilweise gar nicht möglich, je nach Geschwindigkeit. Mein Fahrlehrer meinte immer zu mir "Richtiges Auto fahren lernt man erst nach der Fahrschule." Und meine Mutter ergänzte das: "Du musst immer mehr auf andere Verkehrsteilnehmer achten als auf dich selbst. Du kennst die Verkehrsregeln, du hälst dich am Anfang immer hundertprozentig dran. Ob die Anderen das auch machen, ist fraglich."

Ich musste meine praktische Prüfung übrigens zweimal machen. Erstens, weil ich bei einem "Kind" (11-12 Jahre alt), was seinen Eltern am Straßenrand beim Auto ausräumen half, nicht groß abgebremst habe, sondern mit 35-40 weiter gefahren bin, zweitens, weil ich mir ganz am Schluss, 50m vom TÜV entfernt, beim Lidl-Parkplatz nicht mehr sicher war, ob ich Vorfahrt habe, lieber anhielt und dem, der raus wollte, meine Vorfahrt gewährte. Der Prüfer legte dies als "Behinderung des Verkehrs" aus, obwohl hinter mir niemand war und ich schlicht und ergreifend nicht auf meine Vorfahrt bestand. Mein Fahrlehrer hat auch nicht verstanden, wieso der Prüfer mich nicht hat bestehen lassen. Bei der zweiten Prüfung hab ich nach der Autobahn beim Abbiegen aus der Ausfahrt Richtung Stadt das Auto drei mal (!!!) abgewürgt, weil ich dann wieder so aufgeregt war, dazu nochmal vor einem Kreisel - und hab bestanden. Ich glaube, dass es manchmal auch drauf ankommt, was für ein Typ der Prüfer ist und welche Laune er hat.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Juni 2011)

Tag vor der Prüfung: Klein-Nox verhaut den Probebogen mit rund 25 Fehlerpunkten.

Tag der Prüfung: Klein-Nox besteht mit 2 Fehlerpunkten.

Lernaufwand: 2 Stunden. 



Und mittlerweile beherrsche ich die wichtigsten Straßenverkehrsregeln ja aus dem Effeff. 

Wer bremst verliert...
Die Hupe ist ständig zu benutzen...
Das Rechtsfahrgebot gilt auch für Großeltern, Frauen und telefonierende Juppies....
Nur wer wild gestikuliert und flucht verschafft sich Respekt...


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Juni 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und mittlerweile beherrsche ich die wichtigsten Straßenverkehrsregeln ja aus dem Effeff.
> 
> Wer bremst verliert...
> Die Hupe ist ständig zu benutzen...
> ...


Hehe, ich glaube DAS nennt man dann Theorie und Praxis.


----------



## Silenzz (11. Juni 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hehe, ich glaube DAS nennt man dann Theorie und Praxis.


DAS nennt man in Ägypten Fahren!


----------



## Thoor (11. Juni 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wer bremst verliert...
> Die Hupe ist ständig zu benutzen...
> Das Rechtsfahrgebot gilt auch für Großeltern, Frauen und telefonierende Juppies....
> Nur wer wild gestikuliert und flucht verschafft sich Respekt...



Fährste quer siehste mehr
Wer später bremst fährt länger schnell
Wenn Allah will das wir sterben, sterben wir!
Schiess den Golf in den Wind, kauf dir ein UNO mein Kind
Wenns den Baum siehst, in den du rein fährst, hast untersteuern. Wenn ihn nur hörst, hast übersteuern.
Gute Fahrer haben die Fliegenresten auf der Seitenscheibe


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Juni 2011)

Tja, in Italien fahren sie im Kreisel zu dritt nebeneinander, aber gehupt wird nie. In Deutschland undenkbar.


----------



## yves1993 (11. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> *Mein Fahrlehrer hat auch nicht verstanden, wieso der Prüfer mich nicht hat bestehen lassen.* Bei der zweiten Prüfung hab ich nach der Autobahn beim Abbiegen aus der Ausfahrt Richtung Stadt das Auto drei mal (!!!) abgewürgt, weil ich dann wieder so aufgeregt war, dazu nochmal vor einem Kreisel - und hab bestanden. Ich glaube, dass es manchmal auch drauf ankommt, was für ein Typ der Prüfer ist und welche Laune er hat.



Money makes the DERP.

Einma durchfallen lassen und du musst wieder rund 500&#8364; zahlen für den nächsten (inkl. praktische Stunden etc.) 
Manchma hassu einfach nur total assige Prüfer die jedes noch so unwichtiges Detail raussuchen um dich durchfallen zu lassen damit die Schule schlussendlich mehr Geld kassiert...
Ich finde es sollten mindestens. ZWEI Leute mitentscheiden ob man durchfällt oder nicht. Am besten Prüfer und Fahrlehrer oder zwei Prüfer.. 

Meiner Schwester erging es 2x so. Einmal ist sie durchgefallen weil sie "zu rechts gefahren ist" und sie solle doch bitte in der Mitte der Straße fahren.... etc


----------



## Linija (11. Juni 2011)

Ich bin insgesamt 2 Mal durch die Praxis gerasselt.
1. Mal: Alles perfekt, sogar nen LkW ausserorts überholt, Leuten platz gemacht,
perfekt geparkt, gut eingeordnet etc. Und dann war da so eine schöne (15 Meter lang)
durchgezogene Linie (musste von rechts nach links wechseln).
Hab die nicht gesehen, bin drübergefahren: durchgefallen!
War schon 40 Minuten gefahren und wir waren gerade auf dem weg zum Tüv zurück.

2. Mal: Ich trau mich garnix mehr, kein Selbstvertrauen da... mache Fehler ohne
Ende, überseh im Kreisverkehr n Auto, fahr fast rein -> bäm durchgefallen.

3.Mal: gleicher Prüfer wie beim 2. Mal, musste nur 15 Minuten fahren. Wieder
total nervös. Kupplungsbein zittert wie sau... keine Fehler gemacht, nur sehr weit rechts gefahren.
Da der Prüfer wusste, dass ich das eigentlich gut kann -> bestanden.

Meine Theorie hab ich mich 3 Fehlerpunkten bestanden.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Juni 2011)

Grad noch so'ne unsinnige Frage im Übungsbogen:

*Frage: Sie fahren auf einer schmalen Straße. 20 m vor Ihnen betritt plötzlich ein Fußgänger die Fahrbahn. Wann ist trotz Gefahrbremsung ein Zusammenprall unvermeidbar?

Bei einer Geschwindigkeit von

30 km/h
50 km/h
20 km/h*

Faustformel für *Gefahrenbremsung* ist *(Geschwindigkeit / 10) * (Geschwindigkeit / 10) / 2*. Das würde heissen, dass ich selbst mit *50 km/h* nach ca. *12,5m* zum stehen kommen müßte. Richtig ist aber trotzdem 50 km/h. 

Tante Edit meint grad, dass die da noch den "Reaktionsweg" mit reinnehmen.



> *Kommentar:* Der Anhalteweg berechnet sich aus dem Reaktionsweg und dem Bremsweg. Es wird mit folgender Faustformel gerechnet. Reaktionsweg = Geschwindigkeit mal 3 durch 10; Bremsweg: Geschwindigkeit mal Geschwindigkeit durch 100. Bei einer Gefahrbremsung wird dieser Wert noch einmal halbiert. 50 mal 3 durch 10 = 15m; 50 mal 50 durch 100 = 25, davon die Hälfte 12,5 m. Der Anhalteweg beträgt (15 m plus 12,5 m) 27,5 m. Folglich reichen die zur Verfügung stehenden 20 Meter nicht aus. Bei 30 und 20 km/h kommt das Fahrzeug vor dem Fußgänger zum stehen.



... Bescheuerte Fragen.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Juni 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Faustformel für *Gefahrenbremsung* ist *(Geschwindigkeit / 10) * (Geschwindigkeit / 10) / 2*. Das würde heissen, dass ich selbst mit *50 km/h* nach ca. *12,5m* zum stehen kommen müßte. Richtig ist aber trotzdem 50 km/h.


Kommt da aber nicht noch die Reaktionszeit von 1sec hinzu?


----------



## Vertiga (12. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, in Italien fahren sie im Kreisel zu dritt nebeneinander, aber gehupt wird nie. In Deutschland undenkbar.




Die sind auch total irre^^ (natürlich nur Spass)
Aber MINDESTENS genau so schlimm sind die Franzosen, zumindest in Paris fahren nur besengte Säue durch die Gegend.
Der Kreisel um den Triumphbogen wird leger sechsspurig gedreht, ohne jegliche Markierungen auf dem Kopfsteinpflaster.
Schon vom Hinschauen hatte ich leichte Schauer auf dem Rücken.

Desweiteren sind sehr viele Kreuzungen in Paris "Platzgross".
Das heisst, eine normale zweispurige Strasse führt auf diesen Platz zu, und verbreitert sich, je näher man kommt, zum Teil
auf ca 8-spurige Breite. Nach Überquerung dieses Kreuzungsplatzes wirds dann flott wieder schmaler.
Und was macht der Standard-Pariser beim Herannahen an diese Kreuzungen? Er nutzt die Breite der Strasse.
4 Autos warten NEBENEINANDER vor der roten Ampel, dahinter weitere 4 Autos NEBENEINANDER, danach 3....
Sobald grün wird, brausen alle 4 los, und irgendwie, ich nehm an, da muss Telepathie oder so im Spiel sein,
schaffen sie es, sich so einzufädeln, dass alle in die rasch enger werdende EINE Spur passen.
Das sollte man, wenn man mal Paris besucht, unbedingt eine Weile beobachten. 
Der Strassenverkehr kann da ab und an genau so beeindruckend sein wie der Eiffelturm.


----------



## Soramac (12. Juni 2011)

Ach herrlich dass Ich meinen Fuehrerschein in Amerika gemacht hab fuer 60 Dollar mit 40 Fragen, jeweils 20 fuer die Strassenregeln und 20 Verkehrsschilder. (:


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Juni 2011)

Noch etwas, das ich nicht verstehe:

*Frage: Welches Verhalten ist richtig?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1) Ich darf vor dem Radfahrer links abbiegen
2) Ich verzichte auf meine Vorfahrt, um die Kreuzung nicht zu verstopfen
3) Ich muss den Radfahrer durchfahren lassen 

Antworten 2 und 3 sind richtig.

Aber warum verzichte ich an dieser Kreuzung auf meine Vorfahrt, um sie nicht zu verstopfen und vorallem wann gilt sowas?


----------



## Fauzi (16. Juni 2011)

Hier gilt ja Rechtsvortritt.
Also wäre eigentlich der Fall für den Radfahrer so wie für das grüne Auto klar.
Aber ich denke es hat was damit zu tun, dass du Linksabbieger bist..


----------



## Bluescreen07 (16. Juni 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Antworten 2 und 3 sind richtig.
> 
> Aber warum verzichte ich an dieser Kreuzung auf meine Vorfahrt, um sie nicht zu verstopfen und vorallem wann gilt sowas?


Damit mit der grüne die Kreuzung überqueren kann.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Juni 2011)

Ah, stimmt. Der Radfahrer müßte ja auch warten, um den grünen vorbei zu lasen. Und der grüne wartet, um mich vorbei zu lassen. Patt-Situation quasi.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Juni 2011)

Da muss einer Nachgeben.

Der Radfahrer hat vor dir Vorfahrt. Der Grüne vor dem Fahrrad. Du vor dem Grünen.

Du gibst also nach. Der Grüne fährt, dann das Fahrrad, dann du.


----------



## Davatar (16. Juni 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Faustformel für *Gefahrenbremsung* ist *(Geschwindigkeit / 10) * (Geschwindigkeit / 10) / 2*. Das würde heissen, dass ich selbst mit *50 km/h* nach ca. *12,5m* zum stehen kommen müßte. Richtig ist aber trotzdem 50 km/h.
> 
> Tante Edit meint grad, dass die da noch den "Reaktionsweg" mit reinnehmen.





CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> Kommt da aber nicht noch die Reaktionszeit von 1sec hinzu?


Die Reaktionszeit spielt durchaus ne gewaltige Rolle. Früher oder später wirst Du (nach bestandener Theorieprüfung) mit Deinem Fahrlehrer nen Vollbremser durchziehn. Dann siehst Du mal, wie sehr sich alleine die Reaktionszeit auf den Bremsweg auswirkt. Ich war damals extrem überrascht.


----------



## Lakor (16. Juni 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Grad noch so'ne unsinnige Frage im Übungsbogen:
> 
> *Frage: Sie fahren auf einer schmalen Straße. 20 m vor Ihnen betritt plötzlich ein Fußgänger die Fahrbahn. Wann ist trotz Gefahrbremsung ein Zusammenprall unvermeidbar?
> 
> ...



Das ist das ziemlich schlimme daran. Stell dir vor du fährst innerorts 60 (was durchaus mal vorkommt) und ein Kind springt 15 Meter vor auf die Straße, du wirst es ungebremst überfahren. Die Vorstellung ist schon ziemlich krass, wenn man so drüber nachdenkt, dass 15 Meter jetzt nicht unbedingt wenig sind. 

Bei 20 Metern kannst du zwar noch bremsen, aber mit einer hohen Geschwindigkeit wirst du den Fußgänger trotzdem überfahren.

Schon gruselig diese Vorstellung...


----------



## Magogan (16. Juni 2011)

Hmm ... naja, wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt, dass man einen Fußgänger überfährt, weil er einem vor's Auto springt, dann kann man sich wenigstens sagen, dass man nicht schuld ist ... man fühlt sich aber trotzdem scheiße ... Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sowas passiert, ist relativ niedrig - zum Glück. Ich mein, wer läuft denn bitte vor einem Auto auf die Straße? Sicher nicht so viele. Und es muss ja nicht heißen, dass der Fußgänger in jedem Fall stirbt, ich denke, er hat eine reale Chance, wenn er sich abrollt über das Auto z.B. ... 

Also ich bin für einen Themenwechsel, ich mag gar nicht darüber nachdenken, wenn es danach ginge, dürfte man nämlich gar nichts mehr machen, denn es könnte überall was passieren ...

Edit: Wenn man Kinder vor sich rumlaufen sieht auf dem Bürgersteig, sollte man generell langsamer fahren - dann ist man auch selber teilweise schuld, wenn man trotzdem mit 60 weiterfährt und es passiert was ... ob das juristisch auch so ist, weiß ich zwar nicht, aber man fühlt sich schuldig, denke ich mal ...


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also ich bin für einen Themenwechsel, ich mag gar nicht darüber nachdenken, wenn es danach ginge, dürfte man nämlich gar nichts mehr machen, denn es könnte überall was passieren ...


Themenwechsel gab es schon. Nun ist die Patt-Situation an der RvL-Kreuzung aktuell, aber inzwischen auch schon beantwortet.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. Juni 2011)

Vor meiner Theorie war ich so zittrig und aufgeregt/nervös das den Test zu absolvieren undenkbar war.
Also ab in die Apotheke, Beruhigungstabletten gekauft und am Tag der Prüfung bis zur Prüfung 4 Tabletten geschmissen(Aufgestanden 8.00 Uhr - Prüfung 13.15 Uhr)

Hätte nicht gedacht das die wirken aber dann alles wunderbar.
(Und Trotzdem mit 11 Fehlerpunkten durchgefallen dat erste mal -.-)


----------



## Magogan (16. Juni 2011)

Hmm, also ich habe die Theorie-Prüfung beim 1. Mal bestanden, ebenso wie die praktische Prüfung für Motorrad und die für Auto (hab beides zusammen gemacht). War auch sehr aufgeregt, hat aber gut geklappt eigentlich 

Aber eins frage ich mich: spectrumizer, ich habe mal in dein Profil geguckt ... bist du mit 92 Jahren nicht zu alt, um einen Führerschein zu machen?


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber eins frage ich mich: spectrumizer, ich habe mal in dein Profil geguckt ... bist du mit 92 Jahren nicht zu alt, um einen Führerschein zu machen?


Solange es noch keine Regelung gibt, die Rentner zwingt, ab einem bestimmten Alter den Lappen abzugeben, NEIN!


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2011)

Heute Theorieprüfung gemacht, mit 0 Fehlerpunkten bestanden. Herr im Himmel ... einfach nur zu geil!


----------



## LoLTroll (23. Juni 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Heute Theorieprüfung gemacht, mit 0 Fehlerpunkten bestanden. Herr im Himmel ... einfach nur zu geil!



Hatte ich auch...

Aber meine Lieblingsfrage war:

Sie fahren in einer langen Kolonne. Ein Fahrer weiter hinten in der Kolonne kann es nicht abwarten und beginnt zu überholen. Jedoch kommt Gegenverkehr während er noch die kolonne überholt. Um keine Kollision zu verursachen versucht dieser vor ihnen einzuscheren. Was tun sie?

A. Sie lassen den Überholer vor sich einscheren
B. Sie machen zu.
C. Sie lassen sich ein Stück zurückfallen, deuten an, dass er einscheren darf und machen dann zu.

Dreimal könnt ihr raten, welches Antwort mir in den Fingern gejuckt hat


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, in Italien fahren sie im Kreisel zu dritt nebeneinander, aber gehupt wird nie. In Deutschland undenkbar.


Tja, in Italien wird SOFORT gehupt wenn man bei einer Ampelphase zu grün nicht wie ein bescheurter Gas gibt, in Deutschland undenkbar. :>




			
				Soramac schrieb:
			
		

> Ach herrlich dass Ich meinen Fuehrerschein in Amerika gemacht hab fuer 60 Dollar mit 40 Fragen, jeweils 20 fuer die Strassenregeln und 20 Verkehrsschilder. (:




Gott sei Dank darfst du damit nicht in Deutschland fahren, EU Recht sei Dank ist das einiger Zeit so. Wäre auch irgendwie unfair uns gegenüber nich?


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Juni 2011)

Wie? In Deutschland ist das doch das gleiche. Sofort hupen, am besten schon, wenn die Ampel von Rot auf Gelb geht.


----------



## Sunyo (23. Juni 2011)

Mein Fahrlehrer war immer der Meinung, dass die Deutschen zu wenig hupen.


----------



## LoLTroll (23. Juni 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wie? In Deutschland ist das doch das gleiche. Sofort hupen, am besten schon, wenn die Ampel von Rot auf Gelb geht.



Ich weiß nicht wo du fährst, aber in Frankfurt/wiesbaden/Mainz ist das definitiv nicht so


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wie? In Deutschland ist das doch das gleiche. Sofort hupen, am besten schon, wenn die Ampel von Rot auf Gelb geht.


Um es in What´s up Dad Manier zu sagen: ääääääääh NEIN!


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wie? In Deutschland ist das doch das gleiche. Sofort hupen, am besten schon, wenn die Ampel von Rot auf Gelb geht.



Haha oder das dichte auffahren .. hier in Amerika ist das so lustig. Man soll ja an der Ampel dicht auffahren, so das jeder rueber kommt. Aber wenn das bei den Amerikanern machst, die fahren immer wieder ein Stuecken weiter.. die moegen das nicht. Manchmal denk ich mir.. der muss dem Vordermann schon im Kofferraum haengen.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Juni 2011)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Mein Fahrlehrer war immer der Meinung, dass die Deutschen zu wenig hupen.



Und im Code de la Route steht man soll die Hupe nur als Warnzeichen nutzen und nicht um seine Wut rauszulassen. xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. Juni 2011)

Um aus dem Bro Kodex zu zitieren:

Regel 74: Bei einer roten Ampel, hält ein Bro so nah wie möglich an der hinteren Stoßstange des Autos vor ihm. Im selben Moment in dem die Ampel auf grün schaltet, wird er auf die Hupe drücken. Dadurch hat ein Bro der mehrere Autos hinten steht eine bessere Chance die Kreuzung zu überqueren bevor die Ampel wieder auf rot schaltet.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Juni 2011)

=D


----------



## nemø (10. August 2011)

Um auf die absurden Fragen zurück zu kommen:

Wie "verstaut" man sein Kind sicher auf dem Rücksitz

[ x ] Tür fest verschließen
[ x ] Kindersicherung an der Tür aktivieren
[	] <Absurde Antwort alá Wischwasserstand kontrollieren>

Aber! Man muss die Tür nicht fest schließen, es reicht vollkommen, die in der Tür eingebaute Kindersicherung vor Fahrtbeginn zu aktivieren, die darauf folgende Fahrt kann die Tür offen bleiben.

Als ich in der Fahrschule darauf hingewiesen hab, dass die Tür doch auch geschlossen werden muss und man nicht mit offener Tür fahren kann, mussten sie schmunzeln.


----------



## Magogan (10. August 2011)

WTF? Also soll es wirklich nur richtig sein, dass man die Kindersicherung aktivieren, die Tür aber nicht fest verschließen muss? Wer denkt sich solche Fragen aus xD


----------



## skyline930 (10. August 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Warum? Wenn ich grün habe, hat der Gegenverkehr doch auch grün und ich würde ihm damit die Vorfahrt nehmen?



Polizei > Ampel > Schilder > Rechts vor links. Links ist eine grüne Abbiegpfeil-Ampel.

&#8364;: Lol, Thread hat 3 Seiten, ich vermute meine Antwort war stark überflüssig. Im sorry


----------

